# Prüfung in Bonn frage zu Stahlvorfach



## keks1 (30. März 2009)

habe mal ne frage zum Hecht angeln,ich muss in meine prüfung in bonn machen,habe an einem lehrgang teilgenommen,unser lehrleiter meinte das wir an einem Stahlvorfach 2 extra wirbel anbringen dann habe ich insgesammt 4 wirbel am stahlvorfach stimmt das?wenn nen Stahlvorfach schon 2 wirbel ab werk hat warum soll mann dann 2 extra wirbel drann klemmen.und momentan blicke ich garnet mehr durch.die verkaufen uns veraltet lehrhefte kassieren dabei 5€ und die angaben stimmen zur hälfte nicht sodas wir alles abändern mussten und sowas sagt mann uns erst nach 5 wochen,hoffe mir kann einer weiterhelfen in sachen stahvorfach


----------



## keks1 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Prüfung in Bonn frage zu Stahlvorfach*

upsa aus versehen habe ich 2 threads erstellt,hoffe das ich hilfe stellung bekomme,und nicht das ich die prüfung versaue wegen einem fehler des kursleiter,vieleicht melden sich ja welche aus bonn(Kneipe Nordlicht)


----------

